# Hey Everyone Here...



## Initial D. (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey, so i've just registered. A little about myself, I have been into bodybuilding and fitness for almost 1 year consistently. I am 19, about 6"1, 180lbs and about 9% BF and am looking to take my training to the next stage via dropping BF% to about 6-7% BF through (obviously) a lean cut whilst maintaining as much lean muscle as possible, this is the main reason why i've joined this Forum and for future questions I may have.

Looking forward to posting here


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Initial D.* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## RonsterM (Nov 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## brucen (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## brazey (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 13, 2011)

welcome sir


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 13, 2011)

hey, welcome


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## BigKevKris (Nov 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## atvbulldog (Nov 13, 2011)

New myself but have found huge amount of info on all aspects of weight training. Read carefully. Good luck.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 14, 2011)

big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 14, 2011)

hi-i'm here for you.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Nov 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome


----------

